# How to get the best deal on a new car



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, looking to upgrade my Golf and I've got my heart set on a new MK7 (1.4 TSI). I'm playing around with the configurator and with a few extras such as DSG, parking pack & keyless entry, it's coming in at just over £25k (for a golf!!). Got about a 7k deposit which I can put down and they are currently offering a £2k contribution to that too. Now I've never bought brand new before so just looking for some tips; should I be expecting to negotiate that price? should I be looking to have some extras thrown in? Honestly don't know how to play it so any tips are well appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

would pcp be a better route and hang on to your deposit ?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I think you'd more than likely get a better deal if you take out their finance as the dealer gets a commission for selling the finance.

There is nothing stopping you paying off the finance within the cooling off period if you can afford to do it.

I think a few people on here have done it that way


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah I am looking at the PCP finance. Apparently the max deposit on the 25k car is £7368. So £2k of the dealers contribution and the rest mine. Only want to keep the car for 3 years so the 36 month PCP plan is perfect. The monthly payments would be £285, may just be me but that seems crazy for just a 1.4 TSI Golf. If I get rid of the options and just go bog standard DSG the payments are about £220 a month (much more reasonable)

Could I pay for extras up front in cash? Also considering the A3 route as I'm almost certain I can get the same engine for considerably less per month. Just need to know how to play it out as I've never bought a brand new car before. Cheers


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

To be honest that does seem expensive for that golf. There must be better deals than that.


----------



## Disco1BFG (Jul 30, 2015)

I haven't bought a new car for a while, but last time I did (a RR), the stealership had their own finance "person" who went through all the details with me first..

I have no idea if they still do this, but might be worth asking, and given you might be interested in another make too - then play them off against each other and get the best deal on the table first !!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Paying over £17,500 over 3 years for a Golf is far, far too much. 

There has to be far better deals out there. I usually just phone around all the dealers and play them off one another.

If your looking to change cars regularly, don't discount a lease deal. More people seem to be doing them.

Deals are a bit random though. Wasn't so long ago people were leasing the Golf R for not much more than £6000 for two years. You need to be ready when the deals come up.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

if you only want it for 36 months you could look at leasing (sometimes cheaper), although not sure its a flexible to get out off it, should hypothetically your circumstances change.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Go to Drivethedeal a UK broker they have very good discounts and just put you in touch with their VW dealer who you pay direct, all finance options are open. On GTi forum a VW dealer admitted the 2k is there as there are loads of golfs in the system for delivery excluding the GTI, R etc so now is a good time to buy.
Also you can go PCP for the 2k and cancel with VW finance within 14 days, no penalty and pay the balance if you want to finance elsewhere for better rates.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Another advocate for DrivetheDeal here. I ordered a MK7 GTI with a few toys and got a 13% discount. Basically got a car with DSG, Dynamic Chassis, Discover Nav, Keyless, Reversing Cam and Winter Pack for less than the list price of a standard car.

In my opinion, PCP works best with a deposit of around £2k and with a standard car. It's a balancing game with GFV's too. A bit hard to explain on a forum but there are very few options which affect the future value so therefore, anything you spend on options will effectively be lost come trade in time. The goal is to be offered a part exchange of a figure which is more than the GFV. 

Given that the standard spec on a MK7 GTI now includes sat nav, winter pack and keyless go, and given the future value of a GTI is much more than that of a 1.4TSI, it wouldn't surprise me if the monthly cost difference between the two is much less than you think.

Just to illustrate, a discounted bog standard GTI with DSG in 3 door with tornado red paint is coming in at just over £24k.

For that, you get Xenon headlights, Adaptive Cruise Control, Winter Pack, Keyless Go, Discover Nav, Tinted Windows, not forgetting a 2.0 Turbo 217bhp motor (which is stunning).

Food for thought... If you want any further on a GTI, I've done 20k miles in mine now and I utterly love it so I'm happy to help.

Jon


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

afctom said:


> Yeah I am looking at the PCP finance. Apparently the max deposit on the 25k car is £7368. So £2k of the dealers contribution and the rest mine. Only want to keep the car for 3 years so the 36 month PCP plan is perfect. The monthly payments would be £285, may just be me but that seems crazy for just a 1.4 TSI Golf. If I get rid of the options and just go bog standard DSG the payments are about £220 a month (much more reasonable)
> 
> Could I pay for extras up front in cash? Also considering the A3 route as I'm almost certain I can get the same engine for considerably less per month. Just need to know how to play it out as I've never bought a brand new car before. Cheers


What!...you can have a Golf R at the moment for £250 a month inc VAT on lease.

You would be mental to buy a Golf Gti over an R at present, the deals on the R even specced up with DSG etc. come in at less than 300 with a 1500 deposit on 10K a year mileage.

The GTi's are more on Lease/PCP for some reason, many GTi owners on the forums are not happy about all these cheap Golf R deals that are still available. Its cheaper that buying outright with your own money over a 2 year period.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

As mentioned, if you look into pcp do t put 7k down as a deposit. Yes you'll get cheaper monthly outgoings but at the end, unless you intend to buy, that 7k will disapear. Well it won't it will be equity in your favour but you can still get cash out of a car and not sink that much into one.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If your not going for a PCP then i usually go to a broker get the best price and ring around the dealers and see who can match it, leave your details with them and let them come back to you, i went through carwow a couple of years back and i got a good deal, not sure if they are still going.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ye carwow are still going. never used them myself but have had some decent figures when i have been playing around on there


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

also try sites like www.cars2buy.co.uk and www.mad-sheep.co.uk


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> What!...you can have a Golf R at the moment for £250 a month inc VAT on lease.
> 
> *You would be mental to buy a Golf Gti over an R at present*, the deals on the R even specced up with DSG etc. come in at less than 300 with a 1500 deposit on 10K a year mileage.
> 
> The GTi's are more on Lease/PCP for some reason, many GTi owners on the forums are not happy about all these cheap Golf R deals that are still available. Its cheaper that buying outright with your own money over a 2 year period.


Quite the contrary actually. I'm regularly on golfgtiforum.co.uk and there aren't many disgruntled GTI owners. A number of them are upgrading to R's, but there are also a small handful who changed to R's and then changed back again as they state the GTI is the more rounded car.

The problem is, due to the market being flooded with base spec R's on lease deals, in 3 years time the used market will also be flooded which will drive values down. VW have recognised this and I believe that they have 'reassessed' the GFV's they're offering on the R, effectively reducing them by a few thousand ££ which has put peoples monthly payments right back up again.

I haven't looked at any figures myself but this is just what I've heard.

Not only that, the GTI is far more exclusive (or that's what I'm hanging my hat on!)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

afctom said:


> max deposit on the 25k car is £7368. So £2k of the dealers contribution and the rest mine. Only want to keep the car for 3 years so the 36 month PCP plan is perfect. The monthly payments would be £285


That is a bonkers amount to be quite honest. I saw some figures on a BMW M135i the other day which weren't much more than that... £1,500 deposit, £350 per month.


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

JBirchy said:


> That is a bonkers amount to be quite honest. I saw some figures on a BMW M135i the other day which weren't much more than that... £1,500 deposit, £350 per month.


Thanks for the replies everyone. It is completely ridiculous, why are the payments so high for just a Golf? and with a sizeable deposit? how are people getting R's on lease for under £300!!?

I really can't even consider a GTI or an R at the moment as much as I would love to, need to keep insurance costs & running costs low (for me, insurance on a 2.0TSI would be minimum £4k).

So with a deposit of up to around £8k and payments of no more than £250 a month, whether that be 3, 4 years I don't really mind. With that budget in mind, what would everyone recommend? really don't feel like I'm getting value for money with this VW PCP plan. Cheers

Just been playing around with the finance calculator, if I was to put a small deposit of around £2k, payments for a 1.4 TSI for 48 months are over £300! am I missing something here, how are people getting much better cars for far less a month?! may just stick with my MK6 Golf and put £300 a month in the bank and buy outright in a few years.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

afctom said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. It is completely ridiculous, why are the payments so high for just a Golf? and with a sizeable deposit? how are people getting R's on lease for under £300!!?
> 
> I really can't even consider a GTI or an R at the moment as much as I would love to, need to keep insurance costs & running costs low (for me, insurance on a 2.0TSI would be minimum £4k).
> 
> ...


The SEAT Leon 1.4Tsi ACT 150bhp version in FR spec is available for £195 per month 0% Apr with £5,500 down over 3 years with a 10k per year mileage allowance

Available as 5 door or 3 door

http://www.seat.co.uk/offers/new-cars/leon-family/leon-5dr.html

Worth considering over the Golf, considering it'd the same platform underneath, same engine, similar spec and similar if not more equipment as standard


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Would be careful with the keyless option couple have been pinched of dealership forecourts in broad daylight 
Without the keys VW west London are now advising against for that reason


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've ordered a GTI and I managed to get just over 15% off by using car wow and then showing the best quotation to my local dealer. 

The £2000 deposit contribution is only valid if they can deliver the car before the end of September. Build time depends on the specification, mine is now expected beginning of December which will be just under 5 months from order, why it takes so long I don't know but it seems like a very long time for a car which is nice but not all that special.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Quite the contrary actually. I'm regularly on golfgtiforum.co.uk and there aren't many disgruntled GTI owners. A number of them are upgrading to R's, but there are also a small handful who changed to R's and then changed back again as they state the GTI is the more rounded car.
> 
> The problem is, due to the market being flooded with base spec R's on lease deals, in 3 years time the used market will also be flooded which will drive values down. VW have recognised this and I believe that they have 'reassessed' the GFV's they're offering on the R, effectively reducing them by a few thousand ££ which has put peoples monthly payments right back up again.
> 
> ...


I can understand what you are saying but I stand by what i said " At Present" you would be a mad man to get a GTi over an R, spending far more money per month for much less of a car.

The GTi is a good car but it ain't a Golf R by a long shot. The Golf R really does punch above its weight..the Golf Gti is beaten soundly by cars costing a bit less...Megane 265 cup. For 28-29K the Golf R has the Very Hot Hatch market sewn up.

For under £250 a month with such a low deposit or Spec one up for under £340 a month (leather, DSG, 19's) there is no way you would choose a base spec GTi at £330 a month (no good deals about) over one.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't get my head around PCP's and chucking a huge deposit into one. Have you not considered leasing instead? For example on www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk you could have something like a Golf 2.0Tdi GT DSG. 3year deal, 10k miles a year for a £900 deposit and £300 a month inc vat.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> I can understand what you are saying but I stand by what i said " At Present" you would be a mad man to get a GTi over an R, spending far more money per month for much less of a car.
> 
> The GTi is a good car but it ain't a Golf R by a long shot. The Golf R really does punch above its weight..the Golf Gti is beaten soundly by cars costing a bit less...Megane 265 cup. For 28-29K the Golf R has the Very Hot Hatch market sewn up.
> 
> For under £250 a month with such a low deposit or Spec one up for under £340 a month (leather, DSG, 19's) there is no way you would choose a base spec GTi at £330 a month (no good deals about) over one.


Don't get me wrong, I'm with you here on the fact that the R is such a good car. Yes it is, it's a stunning car. As with the GTi, it's only a Golf but my word it's capable.

Having said that, I've driven them both back to back on a couple of occasions as I was seriously considering upgrading to one myself and my honest feeling is that it wasn't _*that*_ much better unless you're really on it. For 90% of the time, I felt the GTI was slightly better at the daily grind for the following reasons:

- The Ride: The R is a touch firmer than the GTI and therefore I didn't feel it was as well composed over rough B-Roads. I think this is also compounded by the wheels. IMO, the 18" Cadiz alloys on the R aren't very attractive so I would have to option the 19" Pretorias, further adding to the firm ride.

- The Interior: The Tartan cloth in the GTI is wonderful, not once did I want to add the leather. The standard 'Race' cloth in the R doesn't look very nice in my opinion so I would have to add leather. There is a £1,700 nappa leather option in the R, but the £2,500 carbon leather option I just thought was nasty.

- Boot Space: I know, doesn't impact on the driving characteristics of the car but due to the rear diff, the boot is shallow compared with the GTI.

Yes, the R is faster, more aggressive and is certainly the more driver focussed car. The GTI is an all rounder which I feel focuses more on the 'GT' side of things. It isn't a 'hot hatch,' its a very capable comfortable car which is still great fun to drive when the mood arises. Sure, the Megane 265 Cup is an astonishing car to drive, but the interior quality, refinement and everyday usability aren't a patch on that of the GTI.

I often feel that car reviews are based too heavily on unrealistic situations. If you were to grab the three cars mentioned above by the scruff of the neck and rag them through North Wales for a day, the GTI would most definitely come bottom of the pile but that isn't typical of every day driving. To live with, it's a different story.

When you drove the GTI and R back to back, what differences did you detect?

-------

Sorry for hijacking the thread OP, must admit I enjoy friendly debates like this one 

Seriously though, insurance is worth looking in to. The GTI/R isn't half as expensive to run as you might think. I'm 28 with no points or claims, and my insurance is £315 per year on the GTI.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Never drove the Gti but drove the VRS (same chassis in basic form - still cost more than the Golf R to lease)

It was damp when I drove the R, which it is 90% of the time in the UK. The R just felt much safer and sure footed when pushing on, especially coming out of tight corners.

I didn't come away thinking...I need to try a GTi, I came away thinking....When the Nursery Fees of £500 a month go in a year and half....A Golf R is coming 
my way.


But yeah back On Topic, maybe a Golf Diesel Match would be far cheaper on Lease, some good deals on these and they go ok in lower powered form, better than most people expect.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Never drove the Gti but drove the VRS (same chassis in basic form - still cost more than the Golf R to lease)
> 
> It was damp when I drove the R, which it is 90% of the time in the UK. The R just felt much safer and sure footed when pushing on, especially coming out of tight corners.
> 
> ...


Yes in the wet there's no contest. Not a lot would see which way an R went on a damp road. The biggest problem with the GTI is the god-awful Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres it comes with. They aren't too bad in the dry but are shocking in the wet.

The R has the same but with 4WD they don't seem as bad.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

The OP has already mentioned that for a 2.0L TSI engine golf, the insurance will be £4k for him due to his age, so whilst a Gti or R is a good deal if you can afford it (and afford the insurance) but its non starter for the OP.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

afctom said:


> Yeah I am looking at the PCP finance. Apparently the max deposit on the 25k car is £7368. So £2k of the dealers contribution and the rest mine. Only want to keep the car for 3 years so the 36 month PCP plan is perfect. The monthly payments would be £285, may just be me but that seems crazy for just a 1.4 TSI Golf. If I get rid of the options and just go bog standard DSG the payments are about £220 a month (much more reasonable)
> 
> Could I pay for extras up front in cash? Also considering the A3 route as I'm almost certain I can get the same engine for considerably less per month. Just need to know how to play it out as I've never bought a brand new car before. Cheers


One reason the PCP deal is so expensive is that VW finance is 8.8% (APR) which is a lot higher than the high street with is nearer 3.5% (APR).

VW finance does include free servicing but over 3 years it will still cost you an extra £45/month in repayments compared with a High Street loan.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JB052 said:


> One reason the PCP deal is so expensive is that VW finance is 8.8% (APR) which is a lot higher than the high street with is nearer 3.5% (APR).
> 
> VW finance does include free servicing but over 3 years it will still cost you an extra £45/month in repayments compared with a High Street loan.


VW website says "_Golf 6.4% APR _"


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

When I've look at the leasing deals there's a few things that seem to up the price, the GT version and the DSG box, I found the 'match' version wasn't as expensive, and in some cases was cheaper that the Bottom S version. Guess work at current as OP hasn't said which model or if a manual box would be a compromise


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so glad I bought a GTI now! You are right about GTI's being rare though. Trip from Edinburgh to London, didn't see one GTI MK7, seen loads of GTD's, 2.0TDI's and a handful of R's.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shaun said:


> VW website says "_Golf 6.4% APR _"


Have to agree, you are correct, although the written quote I received earlier this week clearly states 8.8%,


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been looking at a mk7 as well, I have a mk5 GT which I like but fancy something newer too.


One question on these car deals, are you restricted to what's around or can you go in with an unusual spec car that's probably got to be special order? For example leather, sunroof and other not so common options?

This is a really interesting thread, especially the R comments. I have to agree that at 42 I'm not as driver focussed as I used to be for a daily driver but still want some go.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

should_do_more said:


> I've been looking at a mk7 as well, I have a mk5 GT which I like but fancy something newer too.
> 
> One question on these car deals, are you restricted to what's around or can you go in with an unusual spec car that's probably got to be special order? For example leather, sunroof and other not so common options?
> 
> This is a really interesting thread, especially the R comments. I have to agree that at 42 I'm not as driver focussed as I used to be for a daily driver but still want some go.


When I ordered from carwow i put in what car I wanted and dealers from all over the country come back to you with any new stock they have available, when I tried to get a R though I had no offers come back, with the other brokers you can just get new cars from the factory and get the discount and order whatever spec /options you want (plus get discount on the extras in most cases), you of course have to wait for it to be built, the car is then supplied through a VW dealer.

Without going of the topic re the R then I dont agree with it being I'm some way worse than the GTI, and I am ever so slightly older than you, it's quite the opposite (but that's just my opinion and that of many many car magazines etc etc.) , slightly unrelated I guess but i just watched a video on the Evo website where ever so slightly it beats the new RS3 around a track.

http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/16456/audi-rs3-vs-volkswagen-golf-r-evo-deadly-rivals , the only thing wrong with the video is it they say the RS3 can send 100% of its power to the rear RS3 when in fact the Golf can too

Sorry for going off topic OP (perhaps another discussion for another thread), we will try to keep it on topic from here I just thought I should add the other side of the discussion for the R.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good video that, shows what a bargain it is at present.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The best thing to do is get your budget set, contact some lease companies and see what your money gives you. What you will find is more expensive cars will fall into your budget because the gmfv will be higher so less depreciation. Sometimes this can be offset with discounts. 

I would keep it simple with the options as it's just wasted money, you will probably find its cheaper to lease a high spec model than it is to overspec a low spec one, options add nothing to the value of the car.

Keep the deposit low, however do work out the total cost to lease. So if paying £1000 deposit and 36x £100 is £4600, and £3000 deposit and 36 x £10 is £3360 the higher deposit is the better option, obviously I have over exaggerated it. 

If you have no intention in keeping the car then leasing can be cheaper but getting out of a lease will insure cancelation charges just like a mobile phone contract. However with pcp look at the offers such as servicing and insurance, but just do your homework on service packs. My mini has a 5 year pack which in the real world is 2 services.

Also add up the total cost of new v used, what you spend in payments on a pcp or lease could buy you a used car, given your example is equivalent to £17600 that would buy you a very nice used car, it would probably buy you a brand new mid spec focus or seat Leon. Put it on a personal loan and in 3 years you would have spent the same and have some equity around £6000.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I think you'd more than likely get a better deal if you take out their finance as the dealer gets a commission for selling the finance.
> 
> There is nothing stopping you paying off the finance within the cooling off period if you can afford to do it.
> 
> I think a few people on here have done it that way


If you take out the VW finance and then cancel within the 14 days cooling of period, does the VW business manager still get their commision?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JB052 said:


> If you take out the VW finance and then cancel within the 14 days cooling of period, does the VW business manager still get there commision?


Does it matter :lol:, i have taken out VW finance on a few occasions but pay off within the month so i don't get hit with any finance charges, i only did this to get the cash incentives, i have been honest with the dealers and they did not seem to care, one did say love it a month or so but i still did it after two weeks.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Does it matter :lol:, i have taken out VW finance on a few occasions but pay off within the month so i don't get hit with any finance charges, i only did this to get the cash incentives, i have been honest with the dealers and they did not seem to care, one did say love it a month or so but i still did it after two weeks.


I take your point and the idea appeals to me.

I'm talking with a local dealer who I know quite well. My concern is that if I want to negotiate another deal in the future, is my card marked?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JB052 said:


> I take your point and the idea appeals to me.
> 
> I'm talking with a local dealer who I know quite well. My concern is that if I want to negotiate another deal in the future, is my card marked?


I doubt they will remember, I am not sure they would ever find out either, I just rang up VW finance and paid it off, I didn't involve the dealer either, I got about a 3k deposit allowance on a Tiguan doing that.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent, thats exactly what I wanted to hear.

The car I'm interested in is a demo, but has the options that I would like (Xenons, sunroof and 18" wheels).

I will give them a call Monday


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JB052 said:


> Excellent, thats exactly what I wanted to hear.
> 
> The car I'm interested in is a demo, but has the options that I would like (Xenons, sunroof and 18" wheels).
> 
> I will give them a call Monday


Well that may be different, i am not sure you will get any VW contribution for what is essentially a second hand car, the official VW deposit allowance from what i understand is for new first owner cars.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You might get cheap servicing but on a used car you will get a higher interest rate and very little discount, it's why it's cheaper to buy new than it is a used car up to 18 months old. Bank loan would be the way to go.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Well that may be different, i am not sure you will get any VW contribution for what is essentially a second hand car, the official VW deposit allowance from what i understand is for new first owner cars.


Yes no VW contribution and there is no discount on the asking price if I finance it myself with a bank loan even though I'm not part exchanging a car.

They are pushing the PCP option with the 8.8% interest rate hence my original question. A straight finance deal rather than PCP is still quoted at 8.0% which is why the idea of cancelling the finance within 14 days appealed to me.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> You might get cheap servicing but on a used car you will get a higher interest rate and very little discount, it's why it's cheaper to buy new than it is a used car up to 18 months old. Bank loan would be the way to go.


From my experience so far, fully agree.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

JB052 said:


> Yes no VW contribution and there is no discount on the asking price if I finance it myself with a bank loan even though I'm not part exchanging a car.
> 
> They are pushing the PCP option with the 8.8% interest rate hence my original question. A straight finance deal rather than PCP is still quoted at 8.0% which is why the idea of cancelling the finance within 14 days appealed to me.


That APR seems a bit steep, if you can get a better deal elsewhere on a straight bank loan (for example), then see if VW finance match the cheaper rate from elsewhere?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you considered the seat Leon fr dsg with act ? It will have a better spec than the golf, the finance will be better and the car will be cheaper to start with. I know it's not the golf but IMO it looks better, drives better and is built very well.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you considered the seat Leon fr dsg with act ? It will have a better spec than the golf, the finance will be better and the car will be cheaper to start with. I know it's not the golf but IMO it looks better, drives better and is built very well.


Suggested the same couple of pages back.

Leon FR 150bhp ACT with technology pack. 
£195 per month with 5500 down 3yr deal, 0%Apr & 10k per yr mileage allowance

3 or 5 door available on the same deal

http://www.seat.co.uk/offers/new-cars/leon-family/leon-5dr.html


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If a big deposit wasn't what you were after had a quick look at one of many leasing deals. £240 per month with a £1500 deposit over 36 months . This is with DSG gearbox too

https://www.contracthireandleasing....s/leasing-options-limited/seat/leon/53893278/


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Simpsons are doing octavia vrs with 1500 down and 199 a month on 8k per annum.

Better than overpriced golf imo.


----------

